Ask HN: What are some articles that have aged well? - mohamedzahid
======
patio11
Have you tried to sell a diamond?, The Atlantic (1982)
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1982/02/have-
you...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1982/02/have-you-ever-
tried-to-sell-a-diamond/304575/)

------
angersock
War Is A Racket (1935):
[http://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html](http://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html)

~~~
duncan_bayne
Written by a retired USMC Major General who won the Medal of Honor. Twice. And
then saved the USA from a coup as a civilian.

In addition to writing a very well informed criticism of the 'war economy',
he's definitely someone I'd buy a beer for if he were still alive.

~~~
angersock
Thank you for providing the additional context on the author to those
unfamiliar. This came straight from the sausage factory.

------
pchristensen
Mother Earth, Mother Board (1996)
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html)

------
shubhamjain
How Do People Get New Ideas? (1959)
[[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/531911/isaac-asimov-
ask...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/531911/isaac-asimov-asks-how-do-
people-get-new-ideas/)]

Its hard to believe, someone was able to think something so relevant today,
more than five decades back.

------
anigbrowl
The Paranoid Style in American Politics (1964):
[http://harpers.org/archive/1964/11/the-paranoid-style-in-
ame...](http://harpers.org/archive/1964/11/the-paranoid-style-in-american-
politics/)

------
mohamedzahid
Why Men Love War, Esquire (1984)
[http://public.wsu.edu/~hughesc/why_men_love_war.htm](http://public.wsu.edu/~hughesc/why_men_love_war.htm)

------
arohner
The Ketchup Conundrum (2004) [http://gladwell.com/the-ketchup-
conundrum/](http://gladwell.com/the-ketchup-conundrum/)

------
mohamedzahid
The Economics of the Colonial Cringe, The Atlantic (1991)
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/1991/10/-quot-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/1991/10/-quot-
the-economics-of-the-colonial-cringe-quot-about-the-economist-magazine-
washington-post-1991/7415/)

------
mohamedzahid
Is It O.K. To Be A Luddite?, New York Times (1984)
[https://www.nytimes.com/books/97/05/18/reviews/pynchon-
luddi...](https://www.nytimes.com/books/97/05/18/reviews/pynchon-luddite.html)

------
mohamedzahid
M.I.A.’s Agitprop Pop, New York Times (2010)
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/magazine/30mia-t.html?page...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/magazine/30mia-t.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

------
mohamedzahid
The Duke In His Domain, New Yorker (1957)
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1957/11/09/the-duke-in-
his...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1957/11/09/the-duke-in-his-domain)

------
brandonlipman
"1,000 True Fans" by Kevin Kelly.

[http://kk.org/thetechnium/2008/03/1000-true-
fans/](http://kk.org/thetechnium/2008/03/1000-true-fans/)

------
mohamedzahid
The Kentucky Derby is Decadent and Depraved, Scanlan's Monthly (1970)
[http://brianb.freeshell.org/a/kddd.pdf](http://brianb.freeshell.org/a/kddd.pdf)

------
andersthue
They write the right stuff : [http://m.fastcompany.com/28121/they-write-right-
stuff](http://m.fastcompany.com/28121/they-write-right-stuff)

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't have a link, but I once saw a circa-1900 cartoon that depicted a city
covered in advertisements. On the side of a building one read "We'll advertise
anywhere - churches our specialty!"

